# Schnecken als Köder



## hark (26. März 2004)

Hallo Leude

Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen zum Thema Schnecken als Köder.

Lohnen sich Schnecken als Köder?
Welche Fische nehmen überhaupt Schnecken an?
Welche Art von Schnecken kann man nehmen ( Nacktschnecken gibts bei uns massig) ?
Wie bietet man Schnecken an ( einfach auf Hacken und fertig ;+ ) ?

Ich kenn mich auf dem Gebiet überhaupt nicht aus #c , hab auch noch keinen getroffen der mit den Schnecken angelt würde es aber mal gern ausprobieren wenns sich lohnt. 

Ach übrigens!
Ich angele an einem See 

Also bitte helfen 

Gruss #h


----------



## Honeyball (26. März 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Hallo Hark,

möchtest Du Deine Nacktschnecken von zuhause mit nach Norwegen nehmen, oder bist Du nur im falschen Forum gelandet 
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass so eine fette rote Schnecke auch für Dorsch und Co ein Leckerchen wäre, aber der Gedanke an den Schleim...
Wir haben als Jugendliche beim Brassenangeln mal eine Nacktschnecke stückchenweise am 8er Haken angeboten und auch damit Brassen gefangen, aber zu der Zeit hätten die wahrscheinlich auch auf alles andere gebissen.
Einmal habe ich den Tipp bekommen, es am Sorpesee gezielt mit großer Nacktschnecke auf Karpfen zu probieren. Ich habe das Vieh dann mit der Ködernadel auf einen 6er-Vorfachhaken gezogen und mit 10g Sargblei auf den Grund gelegt.
Als ich nach einiger Zeit mal den Köder kontrollieren wollte, ging beim Einholen ein knapp pfündiger Barsch darauf.


----------



## Jirko (26. März 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

hallo hark #h

ich hab´s mal in´s friedfischforum verschoben - bekommst hier bestimmt ein büschen mehr resonanz  #h


----------



## Kröte (26. März 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Ich habe gehört, dass sich auch Aale und Schleien für Schnecken interessieren. Habe ich aber selbst noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## Nikita (26. März 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Seas hark

Ich hab einmal aus Langeweile ne rote Nacktschnecke auf meinem Haken angeboten und tatsächlich biß ein 13 Kilo Wels - obs Zufall war weiß ich nicht


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. März 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Aale und Schleien lieben die Schnecken. Versuch es!!!! Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Gruss Dennis


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Auch Döbel und Alande nehmen Nacktschneken an. sie ähneln doch auch den Blutegeln, ein nach meiner Meinung nach Top- Köder, welcher in vergessenheit geraten ist.in amerika wird dieser Köder benutzt und auch Kunstköder imitieren in Amerika blutegel und fangen vor allem Zander...
muss wohl der tolle Blutgestank sein, der die Fische anzieht. Wenn du also eine Schneke in blut tränkst, sehen die fische dies wohl als besonders fettes Blutegel an und durch den Blutgeruch im Waser müsste doch dann die Post abgehen.
kEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## hark (26. März 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

@ Jirko

Danke fürs verschieben.
Hab meinen Beitrag schon gesucht.

PS
Da merkt man mal wieder wie neu man noch im Board ist.
Aber ich glaub das wird noch.


Gruss #h


----------



## Jani Brandl (26. März 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Hab schon ein Paar Schleien mit Schnecken erwischt.Funzt ganz gut.


----------



## hark (26. März 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

@ all

Merci für die vielen Antworten.
Werd den Schnecklies dann mal am Wochende das Schwimmen am Hacken lehren

 #h


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Sind nich einige davon unter Naturschutz gestellt???Ich mein dass ich das ma gehört hab...Aba ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es gut auf Aal,Schleie,Zander und Barsch geht.Vielleicht auch ein prima Karpfen Köder.


----------



## barramundi77 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Schnecken sind beim Aalangeln immer einen Versuch wert. Ich nehme immer die Schnecken die ich am Ufer finde. Habe letztens beim Aalangeln zwei von ca 1 1/2 auf Nacktschnecke gefangen. Auf Wurm lief da gar nix. Habe eigentlich immer eine Rute mit Schnecke beködert. Einen Versuch ist es immer Wert!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruss Barramundi77 #h


----------



## totentanz (15. August 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

wie wurstelt ihr die schleimigen Dinger denn auf den Haken? Ködernadel??

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

es gibt sicher bessere Köder wie Wurm...


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. August 2004)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*



			
				totentanz schrieb:
			
		

> wie wurstelt ihr die schleimigen Dinger denn auf den Haken? Ködernadel??
> 
> Gruß
> Chris





Also ich persönlich fasse diese Viecher nicht unbedingt mit den bloßen Fingern an. Mit einem Tuch auf die Ködernadel schieben und fertig. Aber ekelig ist es schon.
Gruss Dennis


----------



## Der Stipper (25. März 2005)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Was für ein Zufall, gerade durchsuch ich das Internet nach Infos über Schnecken als Köder, heute Morgen sind mir unwahrscheinlich viele kleine Nacktschnecken von noch kleinem Wuchs (ca. 2-3 cm) auf unseren Wegen aufgefallen und da kam mir die Idee, Morgen mal ein paar mitzunehmen und auszuprobieren. Also es sollen Aal und Schleie ganz versessen auf Schnecken sein. Das anködern muß etwas unappetitlich sein, einfach nen schön scharfen haken durch den Hintern, bei größeren mit Ködernadel, keine Ahnung, wie die dann anfangen zu schleimen, kann dir morgen bestimmt mehr sagen, wenn ich mich überwinden kann. #h


----------



## DerStipper (25. März 2005)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Ich hab extra nen gaaaaaaaanz altes Handtuch dafür damit fasse ich die Viecher an. Wenn sie so die größe 5-7cm haben gehen etwas kleinere Aale super drauf auf ne ca. 12 cm Schnecke hab nen schönen 85-90cm Breitkopfaal gefangen. legger. Und bei Nach die Schnecke dran machen ist nich mal sooo ganz wiederlich man sieht ja kaum was


----------



## Der Stipper (28. März 2005)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Also,
ich hab mich am Samstag früh ausm Haus geschlichen und bin angeln gefahren, der Boden war wieder schön feucht und tatsächlich waren wieder viele kleine Schnecken und Regenwürmer unterwegs, brauchte nur zuzugreifen. Die Schnecken hatten im Durchschnitt eine Länge von 3 cm. hab also eine Rute mit Mais und eine mit Schnecke beködert, ohne Haar, direkt mit ner Ködernadel längs aufs Vorfach, die Dinger ziehen sich dann total zusammen.
Hatte tatsächlich einige Bisse, 2 Brassen in Klodeckel-Größe und ein Rotauge hab ich bekommen, das andere war nur genuckel. Auf Mais ging dagegen ein kleiner Satzkarpfen. also ich denke, wenn ich das nächste Mal die Gelegenheit habe, vor dem Angeln ein paar Schecken zu ergattern, werd ichs nochmal versuchen. Das dumme ist nur, dass meine Frau jedesmal einen Aufstand macht, wenn ich Lebensköder im kühlschrank aufbeware, nur weil einmal ne Wurmdose aufgegangen ist 
Deshalb muß ich die Schnecken wohl frisch suchen, weiß einer, wie man die ein paar Tage frischhalten kann, ohne, dass die zu einem Matschklumpen werden?  :v


----------



## Matchfischer (28. März 2007)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

Haben bei uns im Teich auch Schnecken. Kann man die wohl auch zum angeln nehmen? Brauchte dann nich groß zu suchen und unter Naturschutzt können die ja auch eigentlich nicht stehen oda?


----------



## schaumburg4 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Schnecken als Köder*

meine kois stehen im teich auch voll auf schnecken(die karpfen und döbel erstrecht). Es gibt sogar in einer englischen angelserie mit MAtt Hayes eine folge da fischt er mit nacktschnecken auf döbel, auch erfolgreich und er empfiehlt nacktschnecken unbedingt mal auszu probieren. ich selber hatte an meinen Vereinsgewässern damit noch keinen erfolg...aber ich versuche es ab und zu mal wieder.....
gruß schaumburg der IV


----------

